# Hey Arnold MBTI



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

HEY! ALLLLL PLEASE contribute your opinions. I love typing shows and here Arnold still remains one of the hardest....


Arnold- I thought ESFJ, then ENFJ... He gives practical care to anybody who needs it whenever. He's not a _stronger_ Fi user, often neglecting his own needs- or not even knowing how to address them. Arnold loves his friends and people and is definitely an extrovert when approaching the world, always confronting issues (even with scary folk like Wolfgang). The SJ/NF Temperament debate is one that I still have to see, it is also possible he has slight changes. He does fight for values, he seems to have idealistic world values that tend to be stepped on in reality. His best friend is an ESTJ making me think he's an ESFJ. 

Gerald- ESTJ. He's Arnold's bro, but he doesn't ALWAYS get it. He doesn't offer emotional support but he knows how to help someone in distress. He can distract Arnold when he's upset but often will end with "all right catch ya later" allowing the brooding/ruminating to occur. He also gets involved in Te pursuits like the Wacky watches business career. 

Helga- INFP. she's got wicked fantasies about Arnold with the shrine in her closet. IFP makes sense just from her completely neglected home life with a drunk mom and a Te business Dad. It also makes sense she finds comfort with (and even dominance) with the ISFJ Phoebe. She's bad at expressing feelings and it could be Ne/Se that activates her "I-hate-arnold" attitude. ISFP better explains the need for Se coverups but I don't think it's strong enough when considering her psychological episode and just the depths of romance she plunges into. Ne comes out also in her plots (Cheese fair episode with Lila). Helga is explained subconsciously a lot and I think that lends her the N.

Phoebe- ISFJ- it's hard to tell whether or not she prefers to be with lots of people. I say because she hangs mostly with Helga and doesn't branch, and gets embarrassed on stage performances she's an introvert. She also is an Si fact builder on her own time, reading extensively. Being servile to Helga sounds like overly Fe-ing for approval. "Coming!" "Hurrying!" "Servicing!"

Grandpa Phil- ENTP. Not positive, but I'll say he's pretty damn witty. He's a good Ne-Fe story teller to kids, but also is wise and even Ne-s to create his own stories be they true or not.

Grandma Pookie- ENFP. Def. Ne dom and I'll say Fi sec. because she has fantasies of saving turtles in ninja gear and seems to be VERY childish, wild in her mannerisms.

Harold- ISFP. Classic chubby does-what-he-wants cake-eating sad clown bully. Need I say more? He doesn't care for school or traditions like Bar Mitzvahs that don't show any real connection

Sid- ESTJ seems like a typical insecure but also down-to-earth kid. If he's an ESTP it makes sense he overdrives on tertiary Fe when servicing Arnold after saving his life. ESTP would also use Arnold's house to prove he's rich to impress a wealthy kid.

Stinky- ISFJ- "that really bites" catch phrase, old country boy, seems to go along with plans, but feels bad for his mistakes

Wolfgang- ESTP, big bully, physically dominant, not crafty with his word choices of "dude" and "dude!"

Rhonda- ISTP SP completely focused on her parents wealth, wanting the newest and greatest of each trend. Clothing, cars. I'll say she has bad Fe because she often overlooks considering people she's hurt if not deemed worthy of Rhonda's self-proclaimed value.

Any more?


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm I haven't seen this show for a while but I think you are pretty off with some of them.

Arnold in my opinion, is no extravert. My first thought was INFP, but I could believe ISFP, (or possibly INFJ). I think he could totally be an Fi user.

Gerald is definitely more of an extravert but I don't see the ESTJ. I would give he is an ESFP or perhaps an ESTP.

Helga may be an INFP. She is tricky. I am not even going to try on her. XD

Phoebe, ISFJ sounds about right.

The rest I don't remember well enough to venture a guess.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Gerald does have SP story telling skills, you sold me.
ESTP though, definitely not aware of Fi


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

I always thought arnold as a INFJ, and helga as INTP.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

phantom_cat said:


> I always thought arnold as a INFJ, and helga as INTP.


I could certainly buy Arnold as an INFJ, but Helga, an INTP? I'd be curious to know your reasoning behind that one. Perhaps it will be a good one. haha


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Same, Helga seems pretty invested in her emotions. 
There's something about a dominance Helga has in her presence that actually rebukes my INFP argument. I wonder if she's an aggressive SP or even a NJ control!!!
Please share thoughts


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

roastingmallows said:


> I could certainly buy Arnold as an INFJ, but Helga, an INTP? I'd be curious to know your reasoning behind that one. Perhaps it will be a good one. haha


Seems to be tough minded. I can't see her as an F. Liking Arnold could be inferior Fe. Inferior could mean a love/hate relationship. didn't like Olga's soon to be husband, so leaning towards N. doesn't really fit in style clothes wise. doesn't seem like an E to me. Seems like a thinker to me. don't see Helga as an INTJ, but I thought about it, so I think INTP. I thought I read somewhere that she was the smartest one out of all the characters, even though it looks like pheebe is. plus only pheebe knows she likes Arnold.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a huge fan 

Arnold- ESFJ
Gerald- ESxP
Phoebe- ISFJ 
Grandma- ENFP
Grandpa- ENTP
Eugene- IxFP
Curly- very unstable ESFP
Rhonda- ESTP

Last but not least... Helga. Helga has always been my favorite, but damn, is she hard to peg  We know big Bob is the typical ESTJ stereotype. She and Bob can clash big time. The fact of the matter is that Helga is very, very in touch with how she feels. She has an opinion about everything. Definitely Fi/Te user, but the Te doesn't come off as inferior to me. I think Ne is very evident. I'm going with xNFP. I can't tell if she leads with Fi or Ne.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> I'm a huge fan
> 
> Arnold- ESFJ
> Gerald- ESxP
> ...


Okay, I just don't see how you guys keep getting ESFJ for Arnold when he is most definitely an introvert. He is the most introspective in the show. If he seems overly concerned with others, it is probably auxiliary Fe, assuming he could be an INFJ, which I think is a legitimate possibility, though I would still believe INFP as well. I think he is an intuitive for sure as well.

We can all agree Phoebe is an ISFJ at least.

I think we can all agree Gerald is an ESXP as well?

I'd definitely buy grandma as an ENFP though I'm not sure about grandpa being a thinker, but I wouldn't discard it. 

I could buy Rhonda as an ESTP.

Helga...I initially thought she was a thinker as well, but OP made a good point about her. If you look at her dysfunctional family life though, that could have a big effect on her. It could either harden her and make her stifle her feeling, or it could cause her to act out and be irrational because her feeling is undeveloped. I don't really think she is an intuitive though. If anything I would think her an ISTP or perhaps and ESTP.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Arnold: INFJ
Gerald: ESTP
Helga: ESTJ
Olga: ESFJ
Ronda: ESFJ
Sid: ISFP
Grandma: ENFP
Grandpa: ENTP
Harold: ESTJ
Stinky: ISTP
yuyin: ENFP
Phoebe: INTP
Lila: ISFJ
Curly: INFP
Ruth: ISTP


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

I think Gerald is still ESTJ

Watch Part Time Friends episode where Gerald heads the flower store and Arnold second fiddles.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol I definitely think the grandparents are ENFP and ENTP.

Arnold I've always seen as an ISFP or ISFJ (leaning towards the latter), but an enneagram 2 with 4 somewhere too 
Phoebe is a stereotypical ISFJ 1w9.
Helga doesn't really fit a consistent type, IMO. She acts like an ENTJ, but feels like an insane Fi dominant. I suppose ENFP if you include the wacky ideas to "obtain" Arnold, but that's more an animation/cartoon thing, IMO.

Bob is ESTJ
Miriam isn't really a type either, just a drunkard. I guess an Fi dom.
Gerald, I think, is more ESTP
Rhonda always reminded me of an ESTJ
Curly ESFP, but a batty one 
Sheena INFP 5w4 (HA!)
Harold I have no clue. Maybe ESFP.
Sid always strikes me as ISTP, with nutso/unstable Ni
*OLGA *reminds me of a pretentious ENFJ.
Mr. Simmons - hilariously INFP.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

According to Famous INTJs - CelebrityTypes.com

Arnold is an INTJ. I think it's fairly accurate.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Cheesecoffee said:


> According to Famous INTJs - CelebrityTypes.com
> 
> Arnold is an INTJ. I think it's fairly accurate.


Nah. INFJ. INFJ could appear like INTJ. That's why I say INFJ. He's too feely to be a INTJ.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

INTJs have tertiary Fi which is a very personal function so INTJ is still a possibility


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

phantom_cat said:


> Seems to be tough minded. I can't see her as an F. Liking Arnold could be inferior Fe. Inferior could mean a love/hate relationship. *didn't like Olga's soon to be husband, so leaning towards N.* *doesn't really fit in style clothes wise. doesn't seem like an E to me. *Seems like a thinker to me. don't see Helga as an INTJ, but I thought about it, so I think INTP. *I thought I read somewhere that she was the smartest one out of all the characters, even though it looks like pheebe is*. plus only pheebe knows she likes Arnold.


That's a very poor argument for Helga being an INTP. That does not indicate N (in this case, Ne) usage, at all, actually. Pi (Si or Ni) are both generally considered very "instinctual". Remember, intuition does not mean gut feelnigs, per se. Not in the context of Myers-Briggs. And being out of touch with fashion is not necessarily an introverted trait, as it is not related to it. I knew a Te-dominant who did not care for fashion, as it was simply not productive or useful. 










I can see her feeling judgements in the lower stack, but liking Arnold (as exemplified here) does not indicate inferior Fe. 
I also think that she possibly uses her Se-Ni axis quite a bit. Your argument for her in relation to Olga's husband seems to hint more at Ni, anyways (in relation to future transformations). 










I highlighted the section in green because it seemed irrelevant. 
The section I highlighted in burgundy is important, because Phoebe is generally considered the most intelligent of them all. It's also not as plausible for Helga to be *the *smartest out of all the characters. And intellect isn't type-related, per se.



As for her being tough-minded, that doesn't necessarily mean she's a thinker at all. But it can hint at a Te-Fi axis, depending on the context.
All in all, she is a tricky one. Much of this is due to what happens often in cartoons; characters being scattered because of the lack of consistency with writers. However, the most plausible options would probably be ENTJ or even STP (though less likely so, considering her Fi usage as @LXPilot stated).


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Navi said:


> That's a very poor argument for Helga being an INTP. That does not indicate N (in this case, Ne) usage, at all, actually. Pi (Si or Ni) are both generally considered very "instinctual". Remember, intuition does not mean gut feelnigs, per se. Not in the context of Myers-Briggs. And being out of touch with fashion is not necessarily an introverted trait, as it is not related to it. I knew a Te-dominant who did not care for fashion, as it was simply not productive or useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. I think she's a thinker for sure. My intuition says INTP. Arnold INFJ, and Bob ESTJ. One could like someone because of their inferior. Plus, look on this forum for INFJ looking for an ENTP. Arnold could seem like an ENFJ, could be due to subtype making INFJ look more E, and Helga could be more in the middle between I/E making her more ENTP than INTP, if Arnold does turn out to be an INFJ. I did read somewhere that Helga may be the smartest.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

phantom_cat said:


> I disagree. I think she's a thinker for sure. My intuition says INTP. Arnold INFJ, and Bob ESTJ. One could like someone because of their inferior. Plus, look on this forum for INFJ looking for an ENTP. Arnold could seem like an ENFJ, could be due to subtype making INFJ look more E, and Helga could be more in the middle between I/E making her more ENTP than INTP, if Arnold does turn out to be an INFJ. I did read somewhere that Helga may be the smartest.


Romantic theory isn't evidence for typing and is irrelevant to types and cartoons. The ENTP infatuation with the INFJ is not proof that attraction works that way. It does not mean that Arnold is an INFJ leaning towards E. Nor did I state that she is not a thinker. "Intuition" doesn't necessarily prove anything. Being intelligent does not mean you are a certain type, and there is no empirical data that proves intelligence correlates with type. I agree that Bob is an ESTJ. There is still no proof of an Ne-Si axis for Helga, and intuition simply won't do it as facts need to be presented. Arnold is definitely introverted, as his lead function is clearly quite subjective.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Navi said:


> Romantic theory isn't evidence for typing and is irrelevant to types and cartoons. The ENTP infatuation with the INFJ is not proof that attraction works that way. It does not mean that Arnold is an INFJ leaning towards E. Nor did I state that she is not a thinker. "Intuition" doesn't necessarily prove anything. Being intelligent does not mean you are a certain type, and there is no empirical data that proves intelligence correlates with type. I agree that Bob is an ESTJ. There is still no proof of an Ne-Si axis for Helga, and intuition simply won't do it as facts need to be presented. Arnold is definitely introverted, as his lead function is clearly quite subjective.


It is actually. It worked for me. I first figured out the types, then read about romantic theory last, and guess what it worked to the point where I think it's valid. Same could be applied to a cartoon, based on what the characters are like and what they seek. They might seek what they're weak in. But the way you're putting it you might as well say you can't type cartoon characters because they're not real. But I should've known, with Ti, everything has to be logical to the max. Ooooh, I have to put strict definitions on everything. This is why I don't post much. I just withhold everything. I'm sorry that I even posted here.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Arnold is definitely an INFJ. So many goddam movies and tv shows have an INFJ protagonist.


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> Romantic theory isn't evidence for typing and is irrelevant to types and cartoons. The ENTP infatuation with the INFJ is not proof that attraction works that way. It does not mean that Arnold is an INFJ leaning towards E. Nor did I state that she is not a thinker. "Intuition" doesn't necessarily prove anything. Being intelligent does not mean you are a certain type, and there is no empirical data that proves intelligence correlates with type. I agree that Bob is an ESTJ. There is still no proof of an Ne-Si axis for Helga, and intuition simply won't do it as facts need to be presented. Arnold is definitely introverted, as his lead function is clearly quite subjective.


but how can u say that attraction doesn't work that way cause many a quotes state that love or attraction may prevail between 2 distinct personality also! north pole & south pole types people many a times attract each other, right?


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

dream land fantasy said:


> but how can u say that attraction doesn't work that way cause many a quotes state that love or attraction may prevail between 2 distinct personality also! north pole & south pole types people many a times attract each other, right?


You missed my point. That (opposites attract) may or may not be true, depending on individual circumstances. It's not that clear-cut and you cannot have a formula for romance. Also, certain quotes being there doesn't necessarily mean that is the rule, or even true for that matter. You cannot use that method to figure out a type. I often find myself attracted to xNFPs. Does that mean I am an NTJ? Most certainly not. And generally, as a concept, is variety good? Can opposites attract? Of course. But attraction is far, far more complex than simply one rule that has been perpetuated in popular culture.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

roastingmallows said:


> I could certainly buy Arnold as an INFJ, but Helga, an INTP? I'd be curious to know your reasoning behind that one. Perhaps it will be a good one. haha


She's very ENTJ(or maybe ESTJ). IMO. She seems like an empirical thinking (Te-dominant) type. Also discovering someone that is similar to her anima (INFP).

Arnold is either INFP or INFJ (He seems more FiNe, he appears to cut down on how he is feeling to due to the understandings he gathers around the world, rather than the other way around which is more INFJ) so I weigh to INFP (also he is altruistic, but he seems much less aware of it himself). 
Harold is ISFP (I see Fi with hands-on/immediate experience Se to back it up)
Arnold's grandpa seems ISTJ (I can see Si; storytelling - which also could just be because the grandpa is older but I still see Si - he could also be a very mature ENFP/ENTP).
Arnold's grandma seems like an INFJ. Trying real hard to connect immediate experiences with humanitarian efforts (Se-Fe).




dream land fantasy said:


> but how can u say that attraction doesn't work that way cause many a quotes state that love or attraction may prevail between 2 distinct personality also! north pole & south pole types people many a times attract each other, right?


Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't. MBTI can't really determine relationships, it can only make theories around it. 

The most likely one is a contrast relationship (INFP/ISFP-ENFJ/ESFJ, etc.), but that's really like saying you and I were destined to be together ahahaha  . Contrast relationships are when the shadow functions of one type match the actual functions of another. (INFP shadow functions are FeNiSeTi = ENFJ's actual functions).
There's also another theory that the relationships can work for types through Anima-animus theory, say since you're ESFJ, - your match would be INTP because INTP's inferior function is Fe and ESFJ's dominant function is Fe (it would be like you're teaching the INTP to use their function positively without even knowing it.). This usually only works when the male's type is a thinking type and the female's type is a Feeling type (with the exceptions being INFJ-ESTP, and INFP-ESFJ relationships).

But other than that, they're barely even psychological theories so I wouldn't say that there is one perfect type out there for one person, when there could be any type out there for any person. According to polls on typologycentral.com, apparently most types preferred or were in good relationships with ENFPs, INFJs and ENFJs at some point (despite the theories). 

But keep being optimistic !  Maybe there will be a psychological breakthrough that will prove the 'opposites attract' thing, some day .


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> She's very ENTJ(or maybe ESTJ). IMO. She seems like an empirical thinking (Te-dominant) type. Also discovering someone that is similar to her anima (INFP).
> 
> Arnold is either INFP or INFJ (He seems more FiNe, he appears to cut down on how he is feeling to due to the understandings he gathers around the world, rather than the other way around which is more INFJ) so I weigh to INFP (also he is altruistic, but he seems much less aware of it himself).
> 
> ...


u must have heard the quote that "everything that has advantages have disadvantages too" all the same,(after getting u'r reply what i can say is that all that do not work at some time or situation works out some where else! thus although there are 50% chances for opposite personalities to not attract each other, there is also another 50% chances for them to do so!
my best friend is an INTP whereas i'm total 360 degree opposite! i never sais that personality type determines relations. but it's not 100% wrong i guess!


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

*50-50*



AverOblivious said:


> She's very ENTJ(or maybe ESTJ). IMO. She seems like an empirical thinking (Te-dominant) type. Also discovering someone that is similar to her anima (INFP).
> 
> Arnold is either INFP or INFJ (He seems more FiNe, he appears to cut down on how he is feeling to due to the understandings he gathers around the world, rather than the other way around which is more INFJ) so I weigh to INFP (also he is altruistic, but he seems much less aware of it himself).
> 
> ...


u must have heard the quote that "everything that has advantages have disadvantages too" all the same,(after getting u'r reply what i can say is that all that do not work at some time or situation works out some where else! thus although there are 50% chances for opposite personalities to not attract each other, there is also another 50% chances for them to do so!
my best friend is an INTP whereas i'm total 360 degree opposite! i never sais that personality type determines relations. but it's not 100% wrong i guess!


----------



## Peregrina (Mar 24, 2010)

My views on the types for each character...

Arnold: INFJ 
Gerald: ESTP
Helga: possibly a broken INFP projecting a tough ESTJ facade after years of parental neglect. 
Olga: ESFJ (she's pretty much a paragon for Fe users...)
Ronda: ESFJ (agreed)
Sid: ISFP 
Grandma: ENFP
Grandpa: ENTP
Harold: ISTP?
Stinky: ISTP
Phoebe: ISFJ, with well-developed tertiary Ti. 
Lila: ISFJ (_god_, she was annoying...)
Curly: unstable ENFP


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

I think most of the characters are extroverts, despite the lot of their insecurities.

Arnold: INFJ, if any personality at all
Gerald: ESTP
Helga Pataki: ENTJ- Going off how she outwardly acts
Olga Pataki: ENFJ
Bob Pataki: ESTJ
Miriam Pataki: INFP
Harold Berman: ESFP
Phoebe: ISTJ
Grandpa: ESTP
Grandma: ENFP
Mr. Simmons: INFJ
Principal Wartz: ENTJ
Eugene: INFP
Wolfgang: ESTP
Sid: ESFJ
Rhonda: ESTJ
Lila: ENFJ
Ernie: ESFJ
Mr. Hyunh: INTJ
Oskar Kokoshka: INTP- He is a loud and whiny piece of shit, but he is only really social when he wants something.

I apparently forgot about Stinky: ISFP- He kind of just follows Harold and Sid around
And Brainy: ISFJ- Getting punched in the face is a ritual to him


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

Chocolate Boy - ISTP


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Megakill said:


> Chocolate Boy - ISTP



Absolutely. I'd offer ISFP as the alternative, but straight up does nothing if not for chocolate. 
Just yesterday my TP friend talked about feeling for objects.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

(+ V *?)

Olga Pataki: ESFJ, 2w3, 2w3, 2w1
Bob Pataki: ESTJ, 8w7
Miriam Pataki: ISFJ 6w7, 6w5
Harold Berman: ISFP 4w3, 9w8
Phoebe: ISFJ, 1w2, 6w5
Grandpa: ENTP 7w6, 7w8?
Grandma: ENFP 7w6
Mr. Simmons: INFJ 4w5
Principal Wartz: ESTJ 1w2, 1w9, 6w5
Eugene: INFP 4w3, 4w5
Wolfgang: ESTP 8w7
Sid: ESFJ 6w7, 6w5, 5w6
Rhonda: ESTJ 1w2, 3w2 ?
Lila: ISFJ, ESFJ 2w1, 1w2
Ernie: ESFJ 9w1, 1w9, 1w2
Mr. Hyunh: INTJ (nice) 5w4, 5w6
Oskar Kokoshka: ISTP, ISFP 9w1,


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah Helga is definitely an Fi/Te, it's particularly apparent when her very Fe dom sister Olga comes around. I don't know that she's IxFP though, she could probably just as easily be ExTJ..... or maybe ESFP? Arnold seems like the IxFP of the series, probably INFP. Gerald does seem ESTP.


----------



## m_dogg (Feb 22, 2012)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Yeah Helga is definitely an Fi/Te, it's particularly apparent when her very Fe dom sister Olga comes around. I don't know that she's IxFP though, she could probably just as easily be ExTJ..... or maybe ESFP? Arnold seems like the IxFP of the series, probably INFP. Gerald does seem ESTP.







Arnold is def INFJ. 

Helga is an ExTJ. She has wild, deep emotions but she is first and foremost a Te.

I think Sid's either an IxTP or an INTJ. There is something strange going on in his head, and it's either Ni or Ti. I'd go with Ni, seeing as he comes up with some crazy conspiracies, but that could be TiNe for you.

What about the Jolly Olly Man? INTx?


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

King Nothing said:


> I think most of the characters are extroverts, despite the lot of their insecurities.
> 
> Arnold:
> 
> ...



*Haha. The comments about Oskar and Brainy made me laugh. *


I am surprised that so many people see Arnold as an extrovert and Helga as introvert. Arnold clearly is an introvert and I see Helga more extroverted. 

Arnold- INFJ
Helga- ENTP


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Resubmitting a couple types

Arnold: INFJ
Gerald: ESTJ (ESTP?)
Helga: ENTJ
Olga: ESFJ
Ronda: ENTJ
Sid: ISFP
Grandma: ENFP
Grandpa: ENTP
Harold: ISFP
Stinky: ISTJ
Phoebe: INTP, ISFJ (servility, weak Fe)
Lila: IxFJ
Curly: ESFP
Wolfgang: ESTP, ESTJ


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Loved this show as a kid!

Arnold seems INFP to me, especially in the earlier episodes. Very active imagination and always concentrated on doing the right thing. From what I remember he starts to act more ISFJ-ish later on. Fi vs. Fe is hard to pinpoint for him. I'd never considered INFJ for Arnold; I think it may fit pretty well, actually.

Helga has always seemed an obvious ENTJ to me. Very blunt and loves to order others around (esp. Phoebe) to do her bidding. Incredibly insecure about her emotions. Her eloquence with language and her obsessive fixation on being with Arnold both point to Ni.

ISFJ for Phoebe. Incredible memory for facts and penchant for details. Always diplomatic, especially when dealing with Helga; Phoebe always knows the right thing to say to reassure her. An INTP's Fe will make them laid-back and good-natured but not nearly as preoccupied with politeness or skilled at comforting others.

I don't really know about Gerald; I hear ESTP most often and it seems to fit, so I guess I'll go with it. Arnold's Grandma is hilariously ENFP, and Helga's sister Olga seems like an ENFJ caricature.

I don't remember the show well enough to think of a type for anyone else.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm going way off chart 

Arnold - isfp 
I think he uses fi more than fe/ he's very aware of his own emotions ( he know who he is ) and is very aware of his identity - I find that he that he stands up for people because he understand them well ( he rarely ever follow what social norm find is appropriate or accurate when he stands up for somebody . When he crushed on Lily - he neglects everyone else and forget their existence -
He's also very aware of his surrounding and spent most of his time outside. He catch onto new skill quickly( when running or hiding away or engaging in sports - he does so naturally ) and he's always outdoor exploring whether he's by himself or with others . 

Helga- estj - she's always organizing scheme and rules for others to follow . She has a tendency to compare past to future or connect meanings to symbols, she often daydream about what Arnold says to her or dreaming up a future with him(si) oh and she does engages in a lot of Ne ( very idealistic with lots of ideas- but I can't see it display in a dom or aux position ) she's sometimes fearful to run through with her ideas - and 
she has inferior fi - therefore it's hard for her to express her own emotions and she has a tendency of bossing others around - and have a hard time accepting people values who doesn't ally with hers 

Gerald - Estp - he think on his feet - action oriented - always doing something - engages in all 5 senses ( Se dom) - he's well aware of everyone around him and understand others emotions better than his own ( fe) over (fi) 

Grandpa Phil - entp - definitely an Ne Dom

Grandma Gertrude - enfp- she crazy wild with multiple of ideas - make connection with everything and despite her craziness she's also the one person in the show who understands Arnold throughly - she never assume his emotions (fi) but instead uses metaphor and stories to inspire him 

Lila- isfj- can't remember much - but i recalled her telling Helga in one episode that if Helga admits to liking Arnold - she'll leave Arnold alone . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tram (Jun 24, 2015)

2.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Considering Arnold in the position of the Healer or Conciliator certainly narrows it down. I think of the episodes with characters he helps in their quest of finding who they are such as the one with pigeon man, monkey man, stoop kid, you name it. Arnold meets a dispirited character who lost or never had his identity and basically helps that person to reconcile his differences. 

Helga
Jolly Olly Man
Mr. Simmons
Harold...


----------



## Little Gum (Mar 20, 2016)

Tram said:


> I definitely see Helga as either ESTJ or an unhealthy INFP acting out in an ESTJ shadow, especially considering how she seemed fairly INFPish until people started making fun of her for it (and even if she is an ESTJ she's still an unhealthy/immature ESTJ). It certainly would be interesting if Arnold was an INFP because in some sense it could explain her fixation on him because she envies the parts in him that are in her that she finds hard to outwardly express; although I can see a couple different personality type outcomes for Arnold, he's a hard one to pin down. I can see why there are so many variations of *IFJ and I*FP confusion for him, only because the character just changes too much during the show to really be consistently typed.
> 
> I actually think unhealthy INFP is very likely for Helga. Someone around here mentioned how her and her ESTJ/salesman-like father are constantly clashing; especially when she's in the privacy of her own home. She seems to really dislike his use of Te even though she clearly uses it herself in the public sphere. Helga is just so unhealthy, but I sense a lot of Fi-dom in her regardless or at least that she values it a lot in her personal life regardless of how much she's willing to show she uses it. Stereotypicaly INFP's are supposed to have a penchant for writing and are usually known as writers (honestly pure 100% stereotype and I hate applying those kinds of vague words to MBTI types) but it could explain her eloquence and love of poetry/writing.
> 
> I think she clearly has a bully-persona that she projects but is so completely different in the privacy of her own space that I think she projects an ESTJ/ENTJ shadow of some sort but her true personality is that of a Introverted Feeler. I think she's a pretty clear cut case of someone acting out in a shadow now that I think about it, really. She doesn't have a safe family to express her feelings too (a drunk emotionally absent mother and an overbearing ESTJ father who favor their first daughter); that's not exactly the kind of family you can freely share your Fi with; so she's always had some protective shields up from when she was young. I think that's why people find it so hard to type her - she acts like a E*TJ but feels like I*F*.


This is how I see it. Because I acted like Helga when I was younger in so many ways and I'm almost a dictionary example of an INFP. When I was younger, I knew how to completely reverse myself because I was scared of people. 

And the way she expresses herself reminds me of some of my err...well.


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

Arnold: INFJ
Helga: INFP
Gerald: ESTP
Phoebe: ISFJ
Grandma: ENFP
Grandma: ENTP
Sid: ISTP
Stinky: ISFP (aww, I love him!)
Helga's mom: ISFP
Helga's dad: ESTJ
Olga: ENFJ
Rhonda: ESxP or ENxJ


----------

